# Philadelphia Kennel Club Show



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thinking about entering Mirada. Should I do it? The judges are good for her.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

I say go for it  After my boy finished I missed going with everyone and being part of it so I started toward his GCH. Now that I have the new puppy we have shows 5 out of 7 weekends! So fun


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I have the entry all filled out, envelope ready. I'm just nervous. I've never done a benched show, and I need to contact the superintendent about being sure to get bench space for Mouse.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Thinking about entering Mirada. Should I do it? The judges are good for her.


Oh, do it!! She deserves to be showed off like that


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

What other shows do you have down the pipe line? If Philadelphia is one of your last for a while, I'd say go for it. She looks a LOT more mature based off her 9 month pictures, and if the judges are good I think it's a good deal. If you have plenty of other shows coming up though, I think I'd say skip it.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Only one more show after Philly, and it's a specialty, otherwise we're done for the year.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Xeph said:


> I have the entry all filled out, envelope ready. I'm just nervous. I've never done a benched show, and I need to contact the superintendent about being sure to get bench space for Mouse.


I've never even been to a benched show and I really don't know what that entails so I have no opinion there. Is that more of an East Coast thing? I know they could have them anywhere but I get premiums for CA/OR/WA/AZ/NV/UT and have never even seen one. 

If you feel the judge is good for Mirada I would do it. A good judge will put up the best dog even if it's a puppy and that could be your girl. You just never know, heck I have a 7 month old puppy that went WD/BW/BISS/Best in Sweeps a few weeks ago. Never thought that would happen but the judge loved him. I have a breed that tends to be timid so for me if it's a good judge I figure even if the puppy doesn't do anything it's a good experience in the ring.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't wait for this show. Hopefully you and my daughter will both make the herding group on Sunday!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I won't be doing group with Mirada  It's just being realistic. She a class bitch, and she's not going to go BOB from 9-12. I am hoping for some points though .


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

never say never... but we can dream!! I know what you mean though.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

we are not going to philly now. I have company coming for Thanksgiving and I just cannot be away from home all day Sunday.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

shame - i'm entered thursday in obedience.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

good luck!!


----------

